# Kingsley Boateng



## Dumbaghi (2 Agosto 2013)

Giocatore della nostra primavera, l'attaccante nasce nel 1994 in Ghana ma da giovanissimo si trasferisce in Italia.

Nel 2007 si trasferisce al Milan, da registrare l'exploit che fece due stagioni fa nelle amichevoli estive, già da subito si capisce che è un pallino del Mister Allegri.

Seguono due stagioni di calvario, in cui il giocatore incappa in un infortunio al crociato e anche al collaterale.

Gioca qualche partita ( poche a dir la verità ) con la Primavera nel finale di stagione tornando ad allenarsi con continuità.

Tra le sue caratteristiche migliori c'è sicuramente la velocità.

Il giocatore ha scelto la nazionale italiana, vanta già delle presenze nell'Under 20 ( in compagnia del nostro Ely ).

Farà una stagione probabilmente come trascinatore della prima Primavera del nostro Filippo Inzaghi.

Che ne pensate di lui ? Qui sotto il video del gol a Malmo nell'estate 2011.


----------



## The P (2 Agosto 2013)

penso che se non fosse stato per gli infortuni a quest'ora giocherebbe già in serie A. Gran talento, ma ha perso un bel treno. Spero si riprenda.


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Agosto 2013)

Ho sempre pensato che un giocatore con queste caratteristiche debba sempre esserci in panchina. Stravedevo per Martins, che con i piedi se la cavava anche.

Forse Kingsley è un pò meno veloce, ma si muove molto bene.


----------



## runner (2 Agosto 2013)

secondo me è davvero forte!!


----------



## Fabriman94 (2 Agosto 2013)

E' un talento, se continua così e non subirà più infortuni gravi l'anno prossimo giocherà in prima squadra.


----------



## The Ripper (2 Agosto 2013)

Prendetemi in giro ma secondo me è F O R T I S S I M O ! ! ! 
Può diventare uno degli attaccanti migliori al mondo, ne sono convintissimo.
Gli serve tempo perché ne ha perso un bel po', purtroppo per lui.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Agosto 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Prendetemi in giro ma secondo me è F O R T I S S I M O ! ! !
> Può diventare uno degli attaccanti migliori al mondo, ne sono convintissimo.
> Gli serve tempo perché ne ha perso un bel po', purtroppo per lui.


Oddio, non mi sarei espresso con toni tanto entusiastici, però tendenzialmente sono d'accordo con te  mi sembra pronto per i professionisti, mi sembra sciolto nei movimenti, sembra veda la porta, secondo me potrebbe essere già l'attaccante di una squadra medio-bassa. Non lo prenderanno in considerazione per la prima squadra, quest'anno? Secondo me potrebbe essere una buona alternativa, potrebbero dare più lui e Pignatone che Niang e Robinho.


----------



## Graxx (2 Agosto 2013)

speriamo bene....altro che prince questo è king...


----------



## SololaMaglia (2 Agosto 2013)

Mi sembra veramente bravo, nettamente meglio di Niang.


----------



## Jaqen (2 Agosto 2013)

Lui è IL pupillo


----------



## runner (2 Agosto 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Prendetemi in giro ma secondo me è F O R T I S S I M O ! ! !
> Può diventare uno degli attaccanti migliori al mondo, ne sono convintissimo.
> Gli serve tempo perché ne ha perso un bel po', purtroppo per lui.



secondo te è una prima punta?


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Agosto 2013)

Incredibile comunque come quando le cose iniziano a girare nelle giovanili i giocatori saltino fuori come funghi.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Oddio, non mi sarei espresso con toni tanto entusiastici, però tendenzialmente sono d'accordo con te  mi sembra pronto per i professionisti, mi sembra sciolto nei movimenti, sembra veda la porta, secondo me potrebbe essere già l'attaccante di una squadra medio-bassa. Non lo prenderanno in considerazione per la prima squadra, quest'anno? Secondo me potrebbe essere una buona alternativa, potrebbero dare più lui e Pignatone che Niang e Robinho.



Per me lo lasceranno tranquillo, in questa stagione la cosa più importante per lui è fare bene, allenarsi e giocare ai ritmi della prima squadra potrebbe fargli del male dal punto di vista fisico.

Le qualità le conosciamo, facciamolo fare con calma, d'altronde in Primavera non ha mai giocato, era sempre rotto, ha fatto solo gli allievi.


----------



## Canonista (2 Agosto 2013)

Io l'ho visto a Bari due anni fa (credo)...scappava via dagli avversari come una lepre!


----------



## Bawert (2 Agosto 2013)

Uno dei pochi giovani a cui [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] aveva dato il benestare


----------



## Jino (2 Agosto 2013)

A volte però mi ricorda troppo Martins  e non è un complimento!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Oddio, non mi sarei espresso con toni tanto entusiastici, però tendenzialmente sono d'accordo con te  mi sembra pronto per i professionisti, mi sembra sciolto nei movimenti, sembra veda la porta, secondo me potrebbe essere già l'attaccante di una squadra medio-bassa. Non lo prenderanno in considerazione per la prima squadra, quest'anno? Secondo me potrebbe essere una buona alternativa, potrebbero dare più lui e Pignatone che Niang e Robinho.



come fai a preferire Petagna e Kingsley (per carità sembrano dei bei giocatori, ma ancora non hanno fatto partite in A) a Niang...tutti abbiamo visto di cosa è capace di fare il francese


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Agosto 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> come fai a preferire Petagna e Kingsley (per carità sembrano dei bei giocatori, ma ancora non hanno fatto partite in A) a Niang...tutti abbiamo visto di cosa è capace di fare il francese


Ho mancato un secondo me  poi ad oggi li giudico tutti sullo stesso livello.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ho mancato un secondo me  poi ad oggi li giudico tutti sullo stesso livello.



Robinho?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Agosto 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Robinho?


Robinho deve partire da 0, ha tutto da dimostrare, è come Vergara con la differenza che prende molti più soldi e ha molti anni in più. Ad oggi Robinho è 0, è un peso morto, è aria, speriamo torni il Robinho che conosciamo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Robinho deve partire da 0, ha tutto da dimostrare, è come Vergara con la differenza che prende molti più soldi e ha molti anni in più. Ad oggi Robinho è 0, è un peso morto, è aria, speriamo torni il Robinho che conosciamo.



scherzavo cmq sono d'accordissimo


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Agosto 2013)

Kingsley al momento 
temo che possa essere il nuovo
Galloppa...


----------



## The Ripper (3 Agosto 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> secondo te è una prima punta?


per me si, ampiamente. Non ha la tecnica,sebbene alcune caratteristiche siano quelle giuste, per fare la seconda punta.

Come tipo di giocatore, e non come valore assoluto, intendiamoci, io in lui rivedo George Weah...non Martins come dice qualcuno.


----------



## runner (3 Agosto 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> per me si, ampiamente. Non ha la tecnica,sebbene alcune caratteristiche siano quelle giuste, per fare la seconda punta.
> 
> Come tipo di giocatore, e non come valore assoluto, intendiamoci, io in lui rivedo George Weah...non Martins come dice qualcuno.



si anche io infatti è per quello che te l' ho chiesto....
anche secondo e assomiglia di più a Weah


----------



## iceman. (3 Agosto 2013)

A me sembra solo veloce e basta...boh vediamo che combina.


----------



## Graxx (3 Agosto 2013)

ha le qualità per fare bene...speriamo che nn ci siano altri infortuni a bloccare la sua crescita...


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Agosto 2013)

Tecnicamente mi sembra alquanto limitato.


----------



## neversayconte (6 Agosto 2013)

è il nostro oba oba martins. forse è pure meglio


----------



## Jino (6 Agosto 2013)

Martins aimè non era niente di che, velocità e basta. Per il resto zero assoluto. Difatti la sua carriera parla chiaro.


----------

